# One person per seat belt - one starred



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Tonight 6 people pile in to my car. I pull over and explain that I can only take four people. After some arguing two get out. Later I get in starred.

Support doesn't give a ****.

Lesson learned. Next time the trip will be canceled and they will all get out.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thats a "beyond your control" thing. It should be fixable under their rules?


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Thats a "beyond your control" thing. It should be fixable under their rules?


Should be but not according to support.

Thank you for sharing your perspective.

We understand that it can be frustrating to receive a low rating. Uber's two-way rating system is designed to support riders and Uber partners by allowing them to provide constructive feedback to one another.

As an Uber partner, your overall rating is an average of the ratings riders give you for your 500 most recent trips. Your rating should reflect the quality of service that you provide. We know that certain issues (fare price, app issues, POOL problems, etc.) are not your fault, so if a rider selects any of those options when rating a trip less than 5 stars, the rating will not count towards your overall rating.

Please note that individual trip ratings will have less impact on your overall rating as your number of trips grows. Uber partners with high overall rider ratings tend to bring the same high quality of service to every ride.

I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yea, canned no reply, reply.

Very politely, I would ask again. I don't know for a fact we are rated by support. But I think we are rated by support. And I would use the phrase "beyond my control"

But if they do make ya eat it, the trip had already started? If under 500 trips, gonna go away. Defiantly sux.

Especially early on. Ya try to keep everyone happy which always ends up upside down.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Yea, canned no reply, reply.
> 
> Very politely, I would ask again. I don't know for a fact we are rated by support. But I think we are rated by support. And I would use the phrase "beyond my control"
> 
> ...


I just crossed 3000 trips. I only dropped .01 but still. I hate the way their ratings work. They basically are encouraging drivers to break the law or suffer the consequences.

I didn't start the trip until two if them got out.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> Lesson learned. Next time the trip will be canceled and they will all get out.


Or.... finish the trip, dish out your own one star and get your money. Stars don't pay the bills.

Or.....

As soon as they start having shitty attitude, you can inform them that the trip is cancelled, get your fee and move on.

The rating system is a joke. Treat it as such.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> I just crossed 3000 trips. I only dropped .01 but still. I hate the way their ratings work. They basically are encouraging drivers to break the law or suffer the consequences.
> 
> I didn't start the trip until two if them got out.


My bad. Wow, I would pound em then, politely but yea. They just blew it off.

Hate the double speak, too.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/under-age-riders.295863/#post-4498732


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

The foreign support will always read that from the script even if you are ZERO at fault. You have to escalate it to an American supervisor and they will hook you up. This has been my experience with every issue. Think of the first line of support as simply a barrier between you and the real customer support which is behind them and you have to get through to them.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> The foreign support will always read that from the script even if you are ZERO at fault. You have to escalate it to an American supervisor and they will hook you up. This has been my experience with every issue. Think of the first line of support as simply a barrier between you and the real customer support which is behind them and you have to get through to them.


How do I get to talk to real support? Green light hub?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber drivers should start calling support and trick them into something where they can’t use script . And see their reaction.
Like my passenger left two cats behind. If they read you script about return policy, ask them who is responsible for feeding them etc. drive them nuts


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

7Miles said:


> Uber drivers should start calling support and trick them into something where they can't use script . And see their reaction.
> Like my passenger left two cats behind. If they read you script about return policy, ask them who is responsible for feeding them etc. drive them nuts


I don't really blame that lady. She was nice enough j just felt like she had no way to help me.. the scrioed responses and difficulty understanding me are frustrating though.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I don’t know why they even have that call center in Philippines. It’s always the same - no help or you can’t understand them. As almost they look for people with thickest accent on purpose. If you speak proper English, we don’t need you at Uber Philippines.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've long since learned that when I get the FIRST WHIFF of negativity, I'm better off canceling the trip, and collecting the bad pax tax.

Common reasons to cancel (literally happens every week, sometimes every single day):

Any attempt or request to squeeze more than 4 people of any age into my UberX
Any attempt or request to transport an open container of alcohol
Any attempt to bring in any type of open cup, regardless of content, even if empty
Any attempt to bring an infant or child age 8 or younger without a car seat
I've been 1-starred repeatedly by pax after I limited a ride to 4 pax max. Therefore, once they walk up with 5 or more, and there's any request to squeeze, or waffling by pax who know better and are fishing for a broke **** driver, I cancel and tax. This includes 4 adults with 1-4+ infants they think they can carry on their laps. I've dealt with that absurdity, too. I'm not UberBus.

I've been 1-starred repeatedly by pax after they poured out and/or slammed an alcoholic drink. The same goes for pax that sneak one in. When I hear the beer can opening sound, I pull over and end the trip, regardless of location. $500 fine, termination for cause from my day job, termination from Uber/Lyft, etc., loss of insurance, loss of license, potential loss of life, liberty, and property from avoidable and unnecessary interaction with badged bandits is not worth that $3.04 juice. F 'em. They GTFO, or I escalate through the UOF continuum for self-defense of person and property.

For the previous two very common issues, I've been verbally insulted, called every name in the book (and some I had to look up), I've been assaulted, battered, pax have damaged my car, bouncers have had to drag pax away from my car before the drunktard riot began. Pax have thrown drinks at me, at my car, they've tried to reach in and pour them on my seats, or on me. My car has been spit on so many times, I've lost count. They've kicked my car and even thrown rocks, detritus, and pocket change at my car as I drove away.

I've been 1-starred repeatedly for refusing to allow pax to bring open cups, regardless of content. Water, tea, coffee, juice, I don't care, I'm not accomodating them. Every single one that spilled said they wouldn't. Pot holes are everywhere. Emergency braking come with the terroritory of driving in a city where one driver in seven has no insurance and no license, for easily obeservable reasons (i.e., they clearly should not be allowed to drive). I can't always predict when, and if there's an open cup in the car, it will spill. I refuse empty cups, too, because I know why pax bring them: They plan on spitting in it, and I absolutely prohibit that. The napkin in the bottom is a dead giveaway. I've cleaned up spilled spit cups more than once. I've had tobacco spitters choke and spew their nasty pie hole diarrhea all over the interrior of my car. They spray their nastiness on my windows, and spittle goes everywhere, along with the putrid stench. F that. They get rejected and taxed.

*Pax aren't all stupid, but they ALL have the capacity to abuse a driver via the ratings system, or worse, with a false complaint out of their evil spite.* That's why when pax behavior is unacceptable before they get in the car, I just cancel. No fare is worth that trouble from female canines.

I've been waitlisted from false allegations before. While I was paid each and every time for my involuntary one-day vacation, I've learned my lesson: When pax don't pass the smell test before they get in the car, just cancel the trip.

Be like Neo. Dodge those bullets.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Danny3xd said:


> Thats a "beyond your control" thing. It should be fixable under their rules?


It's not beyond your control. Don't start the damn trip. And better yet, keep your doors locked.



UberDrew said:


> I just crossed 3000 trips. I only dropped .01 but still. I hate the way their ratings work. They basically are encouraging drivers to break the law or suffer the consequences.
> 
> I didn't start the trip until two if them got out.


If they argue and even TRY to put 6 in my car I would kick them ALL out. Maybe if it's a 50 mile 3x surge...then I'll eat the 1 star. But they're assholes and they know the rules. Once they show they're assholes by arguing, don't take them at all.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberDrew said:


> They basically are encouraging drivers to br


Now you're getting it! Remember to pick up those kids from soccer practice.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> I just crossed 3000 trips. I only dropped .01 but still. I hate the way their ratings work. They basically are encouraging drivers to break the law or suffer the consequences.
> 
> I didn't start the trip until two if them got out.


You got to hand it to U & L.
They pay u below minimum wage net
U drive ur car into the ground
They lie, cheat & steal
Frankly, U & L don't even like drivers

YET: you're concerned about your RATING.

Uber & Lyft are in corporate heaven laughing and drinking champagne


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Got a call to pickup near Costco. Saw five early 20's walking toward the car. They got in, I looked to see if one had stayed outside. Nope, he was laying low in the back seat behind me so I could not see him in the rear view mirror. 
Told them I could only take for of them. No one offered to leave, so I cancelled the ride. Of course , they got out and slammed all the doors. Tried to contact Lyft but the ride did not even show on the screen. I went to get their nutts, I need to be paid. Guess I will have to go to a center to talk to someone. 
They were so stupid -- tried to sneak one in but they walked in front of the car to get inside. LOL !!!!


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Got a call to pickup near Costco. Saw five early 20's walking toward the car. They got in, I looked to see if one had stayed outside. Nope, he was laying low in the back seat behind me so I could not see him in the rear view mirror.
> Told them I could only take for of them. No one offered to leave, so I cancelled the ride. Of course , they got out and slammed all the doors. Tried to contact Lyft but the ride did not even show on the screen. I went to get their nutts, I need to be paid. Guess I will have to go to a center to talk to someone.
> They were so stupid -- tried to sneak one in but they walked in front of the car to get inside. LOL !!!!


Later that same night I got to pick up in the same location where they wanted to take 6 or 7 people. turns out the extra people they just wanted me to drop off a couple blocks away at their car. So I took those people to their car and then came back for the original people. They were really happy and I didn't mind doing it. I think writers get mad because they think of that we're turning them down because we want them to have to buy more Uber.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You got to hand it to U & L.
> They pay u below minimum wage net
> U drive ur car into the ground
> They lie, cheat & steal
> ...


I'm concerned about my rating only as far as it affects my income.

I am however concerned on principle about passengers backstabbing drivers and Uber and Lyft allowing it to just happen.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> I'm concerned about my rating only as far as it affects my income.
> 
> I am however concerned on principle about passengers backstabbing drivers and Uber and Lyft allowing it to just happen.


Let's put it this way

As far as U & L are concerned.....
Drivers are: expendable/ easily replaceable/ disposable non employees / plentiful supply 
Passengers: are family, they are Not Replaceable, They Are The Customer

If u can't live with the arrangement, you're in the wrong field


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Let's put it this way
> 
> As far as U & L are concerned.....
> Drivers are: expendable/ easily replaceable/ disposable non employees / plentiful supply
> ...


Yes everyone knows drivers are expendable. I think the real issue here though is support. Lyfts support is much better. When you report a pax to them for something they then won't let that pax rate you. Uber's support is mostly following a script and never really understand what you're telling them..


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> Yes everyone knows drivers are expendable. I think the real issue here though is support. Lyfts support is much better. When you report a pax to them for something they then won't let that pax rate you. Uber's support is mostly following a script and never really understand what you're telling them..


"Support" for disposable non employees ?
Support cost money. Why would a profit driven organization spend money
on non essential personnel?

$Revenue comes from a limited number of passengers$ That must be kept happy.

Driver supply is unlimited, No experience necessary nor wanted, High turnover desirable

You're funny !


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "Support" for disposable non employees ?
> Support cost money. Why would a profit driven organization spend money
> on non essential personnel?
> 
> ...


Lyfts support is just fine and they have the same problem.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pulled over? So you drove off and didnt notice 6 people piled into your car before driving off?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Is that a short joke?


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Pulled over? So you drove off and didnt notice 6 people piled into your car before driving off?


They piled in at an intersection while I was stopped at a red light. Didn't give me a chance to stop somewhere legally. I immediately pulled in to the first open spot and demanded some of them leave.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> They piled in at an intersection while I was stopped at a red light. Didn't give me a chance to stop somewhere legally. I immediately pulled in to the first open spot and demanded some of them leave.


Why was your door unlocked?


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Why was your door unlocked?


Because it was unlocked.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> Because it was unlocked.


So you're implying the doors were, in fact, Not locked.
OK


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> Because it was unlocked.


Problem identified and solved.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

1st mistake, unlocked doors
2nd mistake, letting pax get in at intersection. Always turn corner and wait with hazards. Find open parking space if possible. 
3rd mistake, starting the ride before assessing the situation.
4th mistake, assuming they'd not 1 star you.
5th mistake, not cancelling the ride and telling those shite heads to gtfo and 1 starring them.
6th mistake, thinking U/L give two rats turds about us drivers.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> 1st mistake, unlocked doors
> 2nd mistake, letting pax get in at intersection. Always turn corner and wait with hazards. Find open parking space if possible.
> 3rd mistake, starting the ride before assessing the situation.
> 4th mistake, assuming they'd not 1 star you.
> ...


All concurred 
Regarding #6
I've been driving 3+ years
I have suspicions that U/L may actually hate our Guts


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> 1st mistake, unlocked doors
> 2nd mistake, letting pax get in at intersection. Always turn corner and wait with hazards. Find open parking space if possible.
> 3rd mistake, starting the ride before assessing the situation.
> 4th mistake, assuming they'd not 1 star you.
> ...


1st mistake happened when my car shifted in to park. This happened because there was heavy traffic / police activity.
2nd mistake + I didn't "let" the pax get in at the intersection. They rushed my car and loaded in when they spotted me.
3rd mistake I didn't start the ride yet. Not sure where you got that idea.
5th mistake I'll give you but it was a 20 dollar.surge so.
6th mistake - definjtely not a "mistake". Just because I'm mad about it doesn't mean I assumed they would care.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> So you're implying the doors were, in fact, Not locked.
> OK


So what?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> 1st mistake happened when my car shifted in to park. This happened because there was heavy traffic / police activity.
> 2nd mistake + I didn't "let" the pax get in at the intersection. They rushed my car and loaded in when they spotted me.
> 3rd mistake I didn't start the ride yet. Not sure where you got that idea.
> 5th mistake I'll give you but it was a 20 dollar.surge so.
> ...


Why did you shift to park if it was such a busy intersection? You should may be change your lock settings to not unlock when shifting to park, that's a safety hazard with or without Uber.

You let them by not insuring your doors were locked.

7th mistake, forcing a group to split up and taking the remaining pax. That is guaranteed 1 star.

...case in point...


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Why did you shift to park if it was such a busy intersection? You should may be change your lock settings to not unlock when shifting to park, that's a safety hazard with or without Uber.
> 
> You let them by not insuring your doors were locked.


Sorry but that isn't true. If I has suspected they were approaching my car then maybe. But unlocking / failing to lock my doors doesn't mean I "let" them. Most of the time the shift to park / unlock doors thing works out fine. The intersection was stopped due to police activity. Traffic wasn't moving so I shifted to park while I was waiting to go. It takes two seconds to shift back and isn't a big deal. Pax don't normally rush my car and pile in unannounced like that.

But guys even if I had stopped at the intersection, and let them all pile in right there, with police at the intersection, what does that have to do with Uber allowing a revenge rating from a pax tat was unhappy about me not taking 6 of them?

Next time I will definitely just kick the whole group out. But I've had this situation before and it didn't result in a 1 star. And the fact is that Uber should remove it when it is an obvious revenge rating. We shouldnts have to be careful not to take pax when they comply with the rules out of fear.of a 1.star.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> Sorry but that isn't true. If I has suspected they were approaching my car then maybe. But unlocking / failing to lock my doors doesn't mean I "let" them. Most of the time the shift to park / unlock doors thing works out fine. The intersection was stopped due to police activity. Traffic wasn't moving so I shifted to park while I was waiting to go. It takes two seconds to shift back and isn't a big deal. Pax don't normally rush my car and pile in unannounced like that.
> 
> But guys even if I had stopped at the intersection, and let them all pile in right there, with police at the intersection, what does that have to do with Uber allowing a revenge rating from a pax tat was unhappy about me not taking 6 of them?
> 
> Next time I will definitely just kick the whole group out. But I've had this situation before and it didn't result in a 1 star. And the fact is that Uber should remove it when it is an obvious revenge rating. We shouldnts have to be careful not to take pax when they comply with the rules out of fear.of a 1.star.


Solution: Keep your door locked .

You can't change Uber, you can change the settings of your personal vehicle.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> Tonight 6 people pile in to my car. I pull over and explain that I can only take four people. After some arguing two get out. Later I get in starred.
> 
> Support doesn't give a @@@@.
> 
> Lesson learned. Next time the trip will be canceled and they will all get out.


Been there, Drew. Sucks buddy.

Dig the avatar!


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If you didn't start the ride how did they one star you?


College kids pile in to car
I park to let them get out as I explain I can't take them all. Trip hasn't started yet.
Two of.them get out, bringing them in to compliance. So I start the trip.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

If you find yourself not realizing that you have 6 passengers in a 5 passenger vehicle, you officially are part of the Clown Car Posse.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> If you find yourself not realizing that you have 6 passengers in a 5 passenger vehicle, you officially are part of the Clown Car Posse.


I realised there were 6 passengers That is why I didn't start the trip.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

UberDrew said:


> I realised there were 6 passengers That is why I didn't start the trip.


I'm just playin mate. You did fine. I just wanted to invoke the Clown Car thing. I'm silly like that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> Tonight 6 people pile in to my car. I pull over and explain that I can only take four people. After some arguing two get out. Later I get in starred.
> 
> Support doesn't give a @@@@.
> 
> Lesson learned. Next time the trip will be canceled and they will all get out.


Next time kick them all out and cancel,

No rating hit that way


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Next time kick them all out and cancel,
> 
> No rating hit that way


Yup that's what I will do next time.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> They basically are encouraging drivers to break the law or suffer the consequences.


And that's what will eventually trigger the Class Action lawsuit.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Just tell them the ride is canceled and that they will need to request a different driver.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

wicked said:


> Just tell them the ride is canceled and that they will need to request a different driver.


Can I cancel a ride after accepting it? Does that remove their ability to still rate the trip?


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Can I cancel a ride after accepting it? Does that remove their ability to still rate the trip?


As long as you cancel it before starting the trip then yes they cannot rate you.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> As long as you cancel it before starting the trip then yes they cannot rate you.


Sorry I meant can I cancel after starting the trip and then subsequently canceling. Sounds like I can't


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> Tonight 6 people pile in to my car. I pull over and explain that I can only take four people. After some arguing two get out. Later I get in starred.
> 
> Support doesn't give a @@@@.
> 
> Lesson learned. Next time the trip will be canceled and they will all get out.


Any pax that tries to fit more than 4 at the beginning I just cancel right away. No discussions.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

vtcomics said:


> Sorry I meant can I cancel after starting the trip and then subsequently canceling. Sounds like I can't


Don't start the trip until everyone is in and you're sure you want to take them.

Some folks have said they can cancel if the car hasn't moved. I don't know if that's true in some markets. Not me. If I hit start I can't cancel. Period.


----------

